# Gamma Seal Lids v Australian pails



## SnakeDoctor (19/7/14)

I purchased as a test some Gamma seal lids http://www.amazon.com/The-Gamma-Seal-Lid-White/dp/B007KAY4S2/ to see if they fit Bunnings spec Maxipails, the Bunnings maxipails are a few mm smaller in diameter than is required for this lid (metric v imperial). 

I'm wondering however if there is another Australian source for Pails that are a few mm larger in diameter as the Bunnings pails?

Bit of a long shot but there's a chance i'm not the first person to try!


----------



## Burjo (4/11/15)

I also did the same before reading this. 

Did you ever find one that works?

Cheers,


----------



## AntonW (4/11/15)

It's not easy, but it's possible to fit the gamma seal lids to the maxi-pails.


----------



## fdsaasdf (4/11/15)

What's the purpose of sealing up the pails? Not for fermentation is it? I just use cling-wrap and rubber band for my small batches...


----------



## tateg (4/11/15)

Grain storage at a guess


----------



## Burjo (5/11/15)

Yeah Tateg has it right. The Gamma lids are great for grain storage and easy access. 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=gamma+lid&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=1019&site=webhp&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMI14XZ8NP4yAIVRo8sCh3fLAet

Anton: Any trick for the maxi pails? I was thinking maybe trying to roll the lip a touch, similar to a car panel with big rims, even if it helps just to get it on. I don't plan on taking the whole thing off too often.


----------



## mofox1 (5/11/15)

Maybe fill it to the brim with hot water to soften the plastic?


----------



## simmo1972 (5/11/15)

if the lid is too big could you use some tape round the top to increase the pail rim? 

Hot water is a good idea as mofox1 says but fill another container and 'dip' the pail in upside down to warm the top up


----------



## mofox1 (5/11/15)

Simmo1972 said:


> Hot water is a good idea as mofox1 says but fill another container and 'dip' the pail in upside down to warm the top up


Lol. Or that.


----------

